# Hey Canadians using Treats in Training



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

I am having enormous success using this product to reward all dogs from pets to pro working dogs. It is available in Cosco and Walmart.

I have also seen the product in Loblaws in Canada.

It is not marketed in the United States BUT, is available in the same type of treat in the mirrored retailers in the States.

100% chicken, and every dog who is introduced to this chicken is hooked from the get go. Check it Out, Your training will never be the same.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

This product is often made in China and has had health recalls at least once because of contamination. I would only buy it is it was made in North America.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Tanya Beka said:


> This product is often made in China and has had health recalls at least once because of contamination. I would only buy it is it was made in North America.


 Your mistaken, Never been recalled in Canada. Perhaps the American version has but not this chicken.

Regardless, The product is a hit with dogs.

I do remember a Recall, My Cady STS. Now that one hurt.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

We make our own from chicken from our farm ... works great!!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> We make our own from chicken from our farm ... works great!!


 It is the best I have seen and used. How are you curing it. I am building a smoke house this year that I would like to make my own.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

My dogs will eat just about anything. I just use real food. Anything packaged as training treats seems really pricey.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> I am having enormous success using this product to reward all dogs from pets to pro working dogs. It is available in Cosco and Walmart.
> 
> I have also seen the product in Loblaws in Canada.
> 
> ...


Well our Costco has it - I've seen the bags before. I'll take a pic because I need to be down there to get my contacts today anyway.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Here is what I have used for motivational obedience for pups and food reward for my young dog. It is soft so easy to use and they go nuts over it. Pet Smart carries it. Could not get the photo to post sorry

*My Mighty Wolf






















Dog Treats*

Can you hear the *HOWL* of your *Mighty Wolf?*
While your pooch loves domestic bliss, they still have a taste for the wild. *My Mighty Wolf* is a delicious meaty blend of the *freshest, all natural meat proteins* we could find. A succulent *grain free* moist treat featuring Omega 3 DHA for *lucious skin and coat*. The ultimate *low calorie, gluten free, healthy* treat. Perfectly sized for *training* as well as *treating!*
*Available in*:
150gm (5.29oz) *&* 300gm (10.58oz)
*Ingredients:*
Beef Liver, Tripe, Glycerin, Dried Potato, Dried Honey, Whey Protein, Animal Plasma (A Natural Source of IgG), Dried Blueberry, Carageenan, Lecithin, DHA Meal (A Natural Source of Omega 3 DHA), Beet Fibre, Phosphoric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Citric Acid, Mixed Tocopherols (A Natural Source of Vitamin E)

*Guaranteed Analysis* Crude Protein
Crude Fat
Crude Fibre
Moisture
Ash
Omega 3 DHA
IgG Immunoglobulin
Magnesium
Sodium 20.45% (min)
5.11% (min)
0.9% (max)
39.3% (max)
3.1% (max)
0.16% (min)
0.45% (min)
0.05% (max)
0.30% (max)


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I used to use it all the time, problem is, it dries out very quickly, stopped buying it for that reason, unless your using it right away or taking some kind of rehydration measures it's going to get brittle and splintery very quickly.

BTW jerry, since you ignored my post on that other thread, I'll assume that 95 pounds of pure danger isnt for public consumption, and relegate him to the status of the other dog that won the world championships with a broken jaw:lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Off topic, but for treats that dry out - microwave them (1 min at most usually sogs them back up) and put them in a ziplock bag. It usually fixes them up.
It works on the Bil-jac liver treats really well.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Drew Peirce said:


> I used to use it all the time, problem is, it dries out very quickly, stopped buying it for that reason, unless your using it right away or taking some kind of rehydration measures it's going to get brittle and splintery very quickly.
> 
> BTW jerry, since you ignored my post on that other thread, I'll assume that 95 pounds of pure danger isnt for public consumption, and relegate him to the status of the other dog that won the world championships with a broken jaw:lol:


What world Championship are u remembering.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

I use rollover there are other brands and different kinds of meats so you should find one the dog loves. I switch between lamb beef chicken it doesn't mater to my dog she is crazy for them all I cut a 1\4 inch slice and cut it up it's not greasy like hotdogs it can be bought almost anywhere and is actually dog food so it shouldn't give your dog the runs that's what Micheal Ellis recommends


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Will that do for you drew, the pic is two years old and poor camera quality but you can see him.

BTW, Drew he is the son of by your words, a World Champion. LOL


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Cool!!!

Here's my version, he's an Alex Nistelrooy grandson out of a boy spaan daughter, he turns 11mo on the 16th and still has a lot of growing to do, I think the frame size is pretty much there now he just needs to fill it out with lean muscle, the brindle dog in the photo on the right weighs 80lbs and the ground he's standing on is about 5 inches lower than the pup so you have to take that into consideration, still it's pretty obvious the size of this bastard>>>>>











*what I meant by drying out, I know they are dry when new but they are also nice and red and bendable, after a while they turn dark brown and get splintery and fully dried out, I like them when their fresh, but they dont stay that way long, we even tried vacuum sealing them which extended the life a little but not much*


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Drew Peirce said:


> Cool!!!
> 
> Here's my version, he's an Alex Nistelrooy grandson out of a boy spaan daughter, he turns 11mo on the 16th and still has a lot of growing to do, I think the frame size is pretty much there now he just needs to fill it out with lean muscle, the brindle dog in the photo on the right weighs 80lbs and the ground he's standing on is about 5 inches lower than the pup so you have to take that into consideration, still it's pretty obvious the size of this bastard>>>>>


were ok now  yes he is a big pup and reminds me of the above Dewey


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> View attachment 1805


I use this, bought at Costco but just give it sparingly as if I give to much it give all my dogs the shits. #-oWorks good in a pinch just needs to be used in moderation.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> I use this, bought at Costco but just give it sparingly as if I give to much it give all my dogs the shits. #-oWorks good in a pinch just needs to be used in moderation.


 Geoff your 100% correct. I only give the size of a fingernail. It goes a long way and the dog does not squirt all over the back of your vehicle.

Also by using such a small piece. The dog is always expecting the reward based on conditioned it is there not seen. Use a large full piece and your fingers are prone to being bitten.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Geoff your 100% correct. I only give the size of a fingernail. It goes a long way and the dog does not squirt all over the back of your vehicle.


He he I guess that day back in the spring when we were training at Esa's. Apollo had more than his fair share then, cause that mess in the back of your truck was freakin' rank! Gotta hand it to Apollo he is talented, he got none inside his crate just all over and up the gate lift and rear window. It's almost like he planned it as a nice green brown gift for his poppa! :lol:


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> He he I guess that day back in the spring when we were training at Esa's. Apollo had more than his fair share then, cause that mess in the back of your truck was freakin' rank! Gotta hand it to Apollo he is talented, he got none inside his crate just all over and up the gate lift and rear window. It's almost like he planned it as a nice green brown gift for his poppa! :lol:


it was beer that u gave him remember, everyone was drunk, thanks


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> it was beer that u gave him remember, everyone was drunk, thanks


NO ONE GAVE APPOLO BEER, but he did rip his ass a whole mess. LOL, Kawartha trots


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

I've bought a bag of the duck ones but have decided not to use them anymore primarily because they are made in China (always makes me think twice) and if memory serves me right they are irradiated. Just my own preference


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I use this stuff, it stays hydrated if you put it in the fridge in a ziplock. Good stuff for sure!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Nicole Lit said:


> I've bought a bag of the duck ones but have decided not to use them anymore primarily because they are made in China (always makes me think twice) and if memory serves me right they are irradiated. Just my own preference


Duck, thats not duck, its owl. ... joking, the distributor I know of does not sell duck. I have seen duck at Pets Mart, never tried it, pricey.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> it was beer that u gave him remember, everyone was drunk, thanks


Yes no beer to the dog, that would be alcohol abuse!! Plus we all needed as much as we could get! That was a fun day of training can't wait for spring to do it again! Alas we are in for another dump of snow Thursday the weatherman says. The field will be a big white wasteland right now. 

I never really had a problem with this product dehydrating as long as the bag is resealed, I leave it on the kitchen larder too not in the fridge. Even if it was dehydrated at the end of the bags life. I still just break it up and throw it into my treat bag the dogs still like it. For the price it is a good value and with the 2 dogs I can make it last almost 2 months by breaking it into small pieces in the bait bag.


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

As others have mentioned the product is made in China. China has questionable regulation over the quality of their human food let alone for pet food. How many antibiotics etc do you think is in that chicken? I'll bet it is loaded with preservatives and many unknowns despite what the label says.
I never personally consume any food products from China and never feed any to my dogs-no matter how inexpensive the food is.
For a soft food for training I use the Natural Balance.

Carolyn



Jerry Cudahy said:


> I am having enormous success using this product to reward all dogs from pets to pro working dogs. It is available in Cosco and Walmart.
> 
> I have also seen the product in Loblaws in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Carolyn Herle said:


> As others have mentioned the product is made in China. China has questionable regulation over the quality of their human food let alone for pet food. How many antibiotics etc do you think is in that chicken? I'll bet it is loaded with preservatives and many unknowns despite what the label says.
> I never personally consume any food products from China and never feed any to my dogs-no matter how inexpensive the food is.
> For a soft food for training I use the Natural Balance.
> 
> Carolyn


 so then you are saying that the government testing prior to being authourization for use is false.

that is a redundent claim on your part,


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> It is the best I have seen and used. How are you curing it. I am building a smoke house this year that I would like to make my own.


Jerry we use a cheap little dehydrator and stop short of making actual jerky. We feed primarily whole ground chicken. I take and strip off a bunch as we are grinding and put it in the dehydrator. We mix that and small pcs of government cheese in the bait bag when we are doing tricky stuff. If you smoke it the dog will gas you out lol....


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> Jerry we use a cheap little dehydrator and stop short of making actual jerky. We feed primarily whole ground chicken. I take and strip off a bunch as we are grinding and put it in the dehydrator. We mix that and small pcs of government cheese in the bait bag when we are doing tricky stuff. If you smoke it the dog will gas you out lol....


 Thanks Brian, My idea is to use my smoker to be is duel purpose. Smoke for my own use, deer, beef etc.

second use, non smoke and sweat the moisture out.

thanks


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeez, whatever happened to the $1 package of hot dogs cut up for treats?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Jeez, whatever happened to the $1 package of hot dogs cut up for treats?


 Sodium nitrite, is a hot dog so to speak. not good.


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Jerry,
Only a very small percentage of human food products are tested. I err on the side of caution for my own food and that of my dogs. FYI, my background is chemistry and I work in the agriculture industry. As I get older, I get even pickier about my food sources and try to choose wisely within budgetary restraints.

Carolyn



Jerry Cudahy said:


> so then you are saying that the government testing prior to being authourization for use is false.
> 
> that is a redundent claim on your part,


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Carolyn Herle said:


> Jerry,
> Only a very small percentage of human food products are tested. I err on the side of caution for my own food and that of my dogs. FYI, my background is chemistry and I work in the agriculture industry. As I get older, I get even pickier about my food sources and try to choose wisely within budgetary restraints.
> 
> Carolyn


 That explains my sick humor side, Carolyn.

This explains the vast levels of coke that comes to north america. 

Damn gov is not doing the quality control, lol

I am joking to anyone who wants to take a run at me over the statement.


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, those preservatives in coke will do it to ya everytime\\/



Jerry Cudahy said:


> That explains my sick humor side, Carolyn.
> 
> This explains the vast levels of coke that comes to north america.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Carolyn Herle said:


> Yep, those preservatives in coke will do it to ya everytime\\/


 Shit it all makes sense to me now. Charlies smoked just to many preservatives. Not the 7 gram rocks.:mrgreen:


----------



## Esa Rasimus (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG, Geoff that was toooooooooo funny, I forgot all about that day. 
These ChewMasters are made in China, that might explain the unexpected diarrheal explosions my dogs experienced using the same product. I can honestly say I've never had the same trouble with any other chicken treats before or after. 
I ceased using them and guess what ? no problems. :-k


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Esa Rasimus said:


> OMG, Geoff that was toooooooooo funny, I forgot all about that day.
> These ChewMasters are made in China, that might explain the unexpected diarrheal explosions my dogs experienced using the same product. I can honestly say I've never had the same trouble with any other chicken treats before or after.
> I ceased using them and guess what ? no problems. :-k


you still adding herbs to your dogs diet, lol

can I get a lid, funny boy


----------



## Angie Panczak (Mar 1, 2011)

Carolyn Herle said:


> Jerry,
> Only a very small percentage of human food products are tested. I err on the side of caution for my own food and that of my dogs. FYI, my background is chemistry and I work in the agriculture industry. As I get older, I get even pickier about my food sources and try to choose wisely within budgetary restraints.
> 
> Carolyn


Let us remember the big outbreak of dog food products that was recalled a few years back. If I remeber it was a product from China that was added to the food of major brands. Many dogs died because of it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Esa Rasimus said:


> OMG, Geoff that was toooooooooo funny, I forgot all about that day.


Yeah that capped off a great day training I tell ya. Walk over to parlez the ding dong with Unca Jerry and see Jerry with a roll of paper towels and wet naps trying to look nonchalent wiping up the mess. But once you got within a meter or so I was gagging from the smell it was rank! 

You guys when you are out hunting may be marksmen but ol' Apollo has to be a sniper to put his anus up against that eye hole and not put any in the crate, he has talent!


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Duck, thats not duck, its owl. ... joking, the distributor I know of does not sell duck. I have seen duck at Pets Mart, never tried it, pricey.


Owl....:lol: I'm sure they would eat that too 

Good to know - perhaps I am not thinking of the same kind of treats then. Although food from China always make me wonder :-o


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Nicole Lit said:


> Owl....:lol: I'm sure they would eat that too
> 
> Good to know - perhaps I am not thinking of the same kind of treats then. Although food from China always make me wonder :-o


 It is called vita life, the one that has duck. I am sure there are many other distributers but that is the one I know of.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Training treats are over rated in my opinion....nothing more than a commercial guise!

If you wanna use food...then use food! I can't see me EVer splashing out on expensive purpose built treats (food) for dogs, particularly those which are often more expensive than the human variety. Just don't see the logic....but I am Scottish....money here is hard earned lol!

I've taken treats for my dog...roast lamb, chicken, liver...you name it....neither he or my last dogs could give a shit when they were into what they were doing. And if dogs care more about the food than the work, they'll probably eat the cheapest, nastiest crap on the go! :smile:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Kind of always tickled me when folks talk about the quality of treats. We're talking about animals that lick their butt to cleanse their palette.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Maggie is freeze dried beef liver treats available over there?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Kind of always tickled me when folks talk about the quality of treats. We're talking about animals that lick their butt to cleanse their palette.
> 
> DFrost


Vegetarian Mr. Frost,


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Maggie is freeze dried beef liver treats available over there?


Are you swearing at me Jerry ? :smile:


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Are you swearing at me Jerry ? :smile:


Your a treat yourself Maggie.

Ever hear of Benny Bully Liver treats for dogs


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Your a treat yourself Maggie.
> 
> Ever hear of Benny Bully Liver treats for dogs


In a word....nope. But I do live an isolated life when it comes to pet shops.

Was that the right answer?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Vegetarian Mr. Frost,


I will eat the occasional vegatable, but I'm a dedicated meat eater. The more marbled cuts the better, ie rib eye, NY Strip. I don't cleanse my palette in like manner of our canine friends. 

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Kind of always tickled me when folks talk about the quality of treats. We're talking about animals that lick their butt to cleanse their palette.
> 
> DFrost


That's funny.

I don't think it matters whether it's a soda cracker of a peice of tenderloin, it's inhaled and probably not much tasting going on.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just think how hard marketing folks work to make a dog treat look like a bone so they'll eat it. 
There's a sucker born every second and many of them are pet dog owners. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Just think how hard marketing folks work to make a dog treat look like a bone so they'll eat it.
> There's a sucker born every second and many of them are pet dog owners. :lol::lol::lol:


For sure and that goes with every aspect of animals from training equipment to health care .. Hype hype hype .. 

The pet food industry and veteniary pet health industry are powerplays. Manipulate the people for the money they pay. Selling crap in a bag, selling vaccines. The numbers just look the same on the credit cards.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> For sure and that goes with every aspect of animals from training equipment to health care .. Hype hype hype ..
> 
> The pet food industry and veteniary pet health industry are powerplays. Manipulate the people for the money they pay. Selling crap in a bag, selling vaccines. The numbers just look the same on the credit cards.


No kidding but the dog industry is far from the owners of this type of marketing.

Just look at the Music Industry from Production to the store that flogs guitar picks.

All geared to sell something. 

I have a whole room full of nick knac equip that will never be more useful than personal toys.


----------

